# Hi, Howard here



## hv (May 19, 2005)

I'm Howard and am from outside of Chicago. I operate a small independent record label and publishing firm with my wife Sue which focuses on Ragtime piano as well as early blues and jazz. Been sampling and recording pianos since the late 80's and might one day market some piano samples of my own. The wife, btw, is the one with the chops in the family.

Howard


----------



## Alan Lastufka (May 19, 2005)

Hey Howard,

Where outside of Chicago if I may ask? I'm in the Joliet area (technically Manhattan). Are you out this way?

Sounds like you would have a large sample pool to draw from if you ever did decide to market your pianos. Best of luck either way. Enjoy VI.


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

:D Hey Howard,

I remember you. Your wife sure can play that's for sure!

Welcome to VI.

I'm now making it my mission to build this place up with as many members as possible. So get the word out.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## hv (May 19, 2005)

Hi, Alan. I'm about a half-hour east of you in Oak Forest. On the piano, I'm doing some straight-up recording for now trying and figure out what mic technique I like best. Expect to start some sampling in about a month which will probably put a usable product about a year off. Might not ever sell it, though... there are so many good libraries out there.

Howard


----------



## hv (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, Jose. And Sue thanks you too. I'm her biggest fan. When we met, her first question was, "Now you don't play the keyboard, do you?" She was very pleased when I responded, "Not unless the computer counts."

This seems like a very nice forum. Looks like its growing quickly.

Howard


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 19, 2005)

Ey Howard,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 19, 2005)

Nice seeing you here Howard - welcome to VI! Enjoy yourself here and if you have time how about posting an example of your better half's piano prowess.  

In the meantime see you around the forums then!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 20, 2005)

hv said:


> Hi, Alan. I'm about a half-hour east of you in Oak Forest. On the piano, I'm doing some straight-up recording for now trying and figure out what mic technique I like best. Expect to start some sampling in about a month which will probably put a usable product about a year off. Might not ever sell it, though... there are so many good libraries out there.
> 
> Howard



Hey Howard - welcome to V.I.!

Do you write music as well?

Btw - I keep myself recomended if you need a Gigastudio programmer


----------



## Jackull (May 20, 2005)

Hi howard,

Nice to see you at Vi. We look forward to see those piano samples. I'm sure you'll keep us posted for any releases. Do you have a site that we can check out?

jackuLL


----------



## hv (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Sid, Frederick, Herman, and Jackull. What a great idea this intro section is!

To answer a few questions about myself... although I play guitar and did a bit as a singer and a band member in my youth, I don't really consider myself a musician. Real talent can be so intimidating. But I hold my own with recording and artwork. When my wife writes, however, she sometimes tolerates and occasionaly even finds useful some input from me.

I guess it's funny that piano samples are probably better now than they've ever been and I'm itching to record them myself. I think its a great idea for me to post some comparative recordings and and see if anyone thinks its worth the bother. And maybe get some feedback on some related sampling issues.

Howard


----------

